# NC vinegar based sauce...



## woody (Aug 26, 2006)

Not too big on tomato based sauces or sweet sauces...

Wife's from NC, went to her hometown, had great pulled pork w/ a vinegar based sauce.....

Anyone have any good carolina-style sauce recipes out there? Please share.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Woody, Try my Memphis style Q Sauce.. it does have tomato in it but it has more of a vinegar taste.  easy to make also .. try it and you'll be surprised, If you do try it let me know what you think.

Joe


----------



## thermodynamics (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is one that I like:

1 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons Kosher salt
2 tabelspoons crushed red pepper
1 tabelspoon brown sugar

mix everything really well and allow it to age for at least a day before you use it to give the various flavors a chance to marry.

Although quite simple, this is some of the best BBQ sauce I have ever eaten.


I also like Sticky Fingers "Carolina Classic" BBQ sauce.  It is the South Carolina mustard based type.


----------



## scotty's bbq (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you have a recipe for Sticky Fingers "Carolina Classic" BBQ sauce?


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 15, 2006)

A great line of NC style sauces that aren't too tomatoey is the Bone Sucking line of sauces -  www.bonesucking.com

What I like about them (besides the taste) is NO CORN SYRUPS, NO MSG - 100% NATURAL!


----------



## thermodynamics (Sep 23, 2006)

Wish I did, but no.

If you don't have them at your local store, try the sticky fingers website, I believe they sell their sauces there.


----------



## smokinsooner (Dec 8, 2006)

Woody, 
I know the sauce that you are talking about. I lived in Charlotte NC for years, and found only two places the whole time I was there that did that smoked pulled pork reciepe right. It is a vinegar based sauce with chili in it. I am real inclined to try the recipe that Thermodynamics put down. That sounds the closest to what I remember tasting. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## jrollins (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello Woody. Here is one i love                                                                                                                   1 gal. vinger one half box salt one quarter can black pepper one half bottle kiane pepper one half can paprika poor out some vinger and mix it in the jug let set for a day or two shake once or twice a day and just brush or shake it on when cooking try it you will like it P.S. do not soak meat in it before cooking or smokeing


----------

